# What is your favorite sticker set?



## HelpCube (Oct 28, 2011)

Didn't see anything like this, so yea. What sticker set do you use, and why?

EDIT: I know the title of the poll is which do you use, but I meant prefer.


----------



## RaresB (Oct 28, 2011)

cubesmith half brights ftw


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 28, 2011)

Cubesmith half brights (regular stickers aren't that bad though).


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 28, 2011)

FYI: There's a difference between favourite and which you use. 

I use Dayan stickers, but don't really care...


----------



## HelpCube (Oct 28, 2011)

O just realized the titles were different, thanks


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 28, 2011)

white, purple, red, yellow, fluorescent green, bright blue.


----------



## emolover (Oct 28, 2011)

Full brights!


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 28, 2011)

Im using cubesmith standard with florescent green. I prefer half bright for sure though. Dayan stickers are garbage.


----------



## cityzach (Oct 28, 2011)

i really like cubesmith half brights. i find that the stickers that come with dayans for example are really dark and hard to recognize, but with half brights, i find them very easy to recognize. but i guess its just personal preference.

EDIT: i switch the blue with bright blue, so i basically use a full bright set with regular red.


----------



## JackJ (Oct 28, 2011)

I like Dayan stickers, especially with a little chipping


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 28, 2011)

White, Florescent Yellow, Standard Green, Florescent Orange, Red, Light Blue

For big cubes (4-7): Bright set with Bright or Light Blue


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 28, 2011)

> I like Dayan stickers, especially with a little chipping



lol this is exactly what I use.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 28, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> lol this is exactly what I use.


 
Same.


----------



## Jordie (Oct 28, 2011)

Cubesmith Half-bright with Light (not bright) Blue for the win!


----------



## Vinny (Oct 28, 2011)

White, Yellow, Red, Bright Orange, Light Blue, and Light Green.

I think a "half light" sticker set would be cool, with light blue, green, and maybe orange (if a light orange is even possible)

It's sad because my main cube has fluorescent blue instead of light blue.


----------



## NeedReality (Oct 28, 2011)

Cubesmith white, black, bright blue, aqua, red, and fluorescent yellow.


----------



## Hovair (Oct 28, 2011)

I loe cubesmith half bright because i dont get colors confused a smuch but normal sticker sets like dayan are still really good.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 28, 2011)

bright


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 28, 2011)

I like to buy colors separately on cubesmith so I can get things like light blue and bright orange. That isn't an option so I chose the half-bright set.


----------



## Guldfisk (Oct 28, 2011)

Half bright + bright blue ^^


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Oct 29, 2011)

I prefer brights with regular white and red and a light blue. I can tolerate standards, but I absolutely hate a dark blue.


----------



## CRO (Oct 29, 2011)

DaYan stickers


----------



## ottozing (Oct 29, 2011)

studio set with bright blue


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 29, 2011)

Dayan stickers!


----------



## Ressiol (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't own a cube with Cubesmith half bright, but I've seen one from my friends before and it definitely became the most appealing sticker set I've ever seen until now. It gives good recognition without becoming a little too far off from the standard color scheme.


----------



## MWilson (Nov 1, 2011)

White cube with opposites of [bright blue/fluorescent green], [normal red/fluorescent orange], and [black/white]. I don't like yellow on cubes.


----------



## oliverfreitas (Nov 1, 2011)

Cubesmith Studio for white cubes


----------



## riffz (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow, I should really give a half bright set a try. I've always just used the standard Cubesmith set.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 3, 2011)

I haven't had anything other than what comes with the cubes... I'll come back to this when I get some Cubesmith.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 3, 2011)

Cubesmith half bright, with bright blue.


----------



## maggotcuber (Nov 3, 2011)

Custom mix ^.^
I use the standard set with light blue and light green


----------



## jrb (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm planning to get Cubesmith White Cube Half-Brights for my Lubix Fusion, but so far I haven't used any other stickers than the ones that came with my cubes.


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 6, 2011)

I like half bright, but the longest lasting are the ones on my *stickerless* Zhanchi.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 6, 2011)

You should maybe put Z stickers as a choice. Betcha some people use those.


----------

